# View New Posts glitch



## WK416 (Oct 19, 2007)

It's probably a one time thing, but it's pretty weird that an entire page would contain only one topic. The next two pages are full of results and reloading the 7th page didn't change anything.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(WK416 @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> It's probably a one time thing, but it's pretty weird that an entire page would contain only one topic. The next two pages are full of results and reloading the 7th page didn't change anything.



I get this about 5/10 times I use the view new posts section.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, it's weird like that. I don't know if Costello can do anything about it or not.


----------



## tomqman (Oct 24, 2007)

lol i saw that once


----------



## Rayder (Oct 24, 2007)

Secret mod/admin board maybe?  

I've seen this issue before too.


----------

